

Refactor My Code - now open sourced - ChrisArchitect
http://refactormycode.com/

======
cotsog
The announcement is here: <http://intridea.com/2011/7/7/refactormycode-open-
source>

[EDIT] And here's the Github repo:
<https://github.com/intridea/refactormycode>

